# peches



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

did you like this peches....i made them...i used plastic and aluminium materials.. very easy to clean and live longher...


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

another peches ....home made


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

and another .....


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

yr skills and design is good but plastic & aluminium is not easy on the legs. Design wise its a good alrounder. Also remember the type of perch aslso depends on the type o birds you are also having. I wud also include a burnt brick to keep the toe nails short


----------

